

Court Upholds Prison Ban of Dungeons & Dragons - darragjm
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/27/us/27dungeons.html

======
noilly
I like that playing dungeons and dragons

"foster[s] hostility, violence and escape behavior" and "'could make it more
difficult to rehabilitate prisoners and could endanger public safety'"

ironically, they cite a lifer as an example (rehabilitation?). the thought of
D&D gangs roaming prisons is tragicomedic

